# Sistema de ¿sensor de códigos de barra?



## Peliento (Sep 26, 2006)

Holas:

Una duda, advierto que entiendo muy poco.

Mi mamá esta poniendo un sistema de esas pistolas que detectan el código de barras de los productos y se buscan en una base de datos y... bueno, eso que tienen en los supermercados y otras tiendas. Por instalar el cableado cobran $ 96.000 (chilenos) por mano de obra, más los materiales, que son:

- 6 enchufes triples.
- 6 cajas chuqui.
- 10 canaletas de 16x40.
- 80 mts de 1.5 rojo.
- 80 mts de 1.5 verde.
- 80 mts de 1.5 blanco.
- 1 güincha asiladora.
- 3 cajas mufa.
- 3 cajas ciegas.
- 1 automático.
- 20 mts de UTP multifilar.
- 4 rosetas de computación.
- 20 RJ45
* - 200 mts de UTP unifilar.*
- elementos de fijación.

El sistema consiste en tres terminales y un servidor, y la tienda de mi mamá no es muy grande, 200 a 300 m2 estimo.

Lo que quiero saber es que si son necesarios realmente esos 200 mts de UTP unifilar, ya que no sé que son, y los 200 mts cuestan $ 40.000 ( y de paso si está cobrando lo justo o no  ).

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 2, 2006)

La conexion es en estrella desde el servidor a cada terminal. Tenes que sumar la distancia desde cada terminal al servidor.
Luego el cable viene en rollos de 305m o 100m, osea que te estan cobrando 2 rollos de 100m
96000 CLP son 183 USD, para que entendamos todos: Estas llorando por nada...


----------



## Rockerosito (Dic 8, 2006)

Bueno el cableado UTP y se usa para conectar dispòsitivos en una red LAN por ejemplo.....velo desde este punto, tal vez entiendas mejor lo ke hacen esos empleados...estan por asi decirlo implementando una red de computadores en la tienda de tu mama y no importa el tamaño del local si no de la disposicion del cableado para que pueda estar ordenado y no moleste ni este atravesado en los pasillos etc....por ello no se debe colocar en linea recta hacia cada dispositivo para ke no moleste ....y pues para aplicacion de redes ese cableado es el mas economico.......no te preocpes no los estan robando con esa instalacion


----------



## Norberto (Dic 9, 2006)

Y hay que sumarle la mano de obra que desde ya si estas llamando a alguien es porque vos no podes/sabes hacerlo, y la persona que va a realizar el trabajo invirtio dinero, tiempo, instrumental, soft, impuestos, etc. para poder lograr eso.
No estoy tratandote mal, lo que pasa es que la gente suele no valorar el trabajo de los demas. Hay casos tipicos en donde se cobra mucho dinero solo por asesoramiento, en donde no hay ningun tipo de bien de intercambio, solo datos!.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 9, 2006)

Apetar un tornillo 1 u$s
Saber que tornillo apretar 99 u$s


----------



## MaMu (Dic 9, 2006)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> Apetar un tornillo 1 u$s
> Saber que tornillo apretar 99 u$s


Ver como otro aprieta el tornillo 200 u$s

Hay cosas que el dinero no puede comprar, para todo lo demas existe mastercard 

(Made in Argentina)

Saludos, un poco de humor no viene mal.


----------



## rodo (Jul 10, 2008)

tengo una pistola M5900 de AML es inalambrica captura datos por madio de leer codigos de barra o ingresarlos manualmente.
mi pregunta es:
 "como puedo colocar esos datos en una hoja de calculo de manera ordnada en un formato preelaborado por mi y que no sea el que da la pistola por defaul y que lo haga cada que descargo los datos en mi PC de manera automatica?
se debe poder hacer pero no se como?


----------



## Braulio (Sep 13, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> Apetar un tornillo 1 u$s
> Saber que tornillo apretar 99 u$s




Tomar un curso y aprender, entre otras cosas, que tornillo apretar: $200. $500 ó más

Apretar uno mismo el tornillo y mandar a rodar al que te pretende cobrar $ 99 por cada tornillo que aprieta... SIMPLEMENTE NO TIENE PRECIO

BRAULIO


----------

